# Infertile Eggs



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

What causes a pigeon pair to consistantly produce infertile eggs,though the male is witnessed 'breeding' the female??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

- Someone is sterile, either from old age, genetic issues, or past disease/injury
- Paratyphoid, most likely isolated in the gonads of either bird, which either causes them to be sterile, or passes the disease to the egg, killing the embryo
- Not enough vitamin D (sunlight)
- Feathers around the vent of either bird too thick and prevent success full mating


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Maryof exeter is right...try to follow her u'll definitely see eggs hatching properly...U should do one more thing..U should give them an access to fresh water at all times for bathing and cleaning themselves so that the diseases do not pass to the eggs...


----------



## aditya1 (Dec 19, 2013)

the thick vent feather causes infertility remove them your pegion will lay fertile egg i also used this method


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

This Thread Is From 2010


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I understand that new members search for a specific thread then answer it despite it's old.


----------

